# New Truck Day.



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

This was the single best experience I've ever had with a dealership. Got everything I wanted and more.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Those eco boosts are rockets. Even pulling a trailer.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Money bags over here...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

That's to pretty to use for work. Did you buy for wife? 


Just kidding nice truck. I have Eco boost on wife's jeep and it makes a huge difference when you keep your foot out if it


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

When you putting the pipe rack on?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Flyout95 said:


> Money bags over here...


I wish, got to have something to depreciate next year or I'll give all I have to an uncle that I'm not related to.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I wish, got to have something to depreciate next year or I'll give all I have to an uncle that I'm not related to.


*Bad news when you depreciate trucks/equipment for the tax man. Lets look at this a minute and we will be talking about straight line deprecation 5 years. Lets say its a $40,000 truck or 8000 dollars per year for 5 years. What tax bracket you in 25%? By depreciating for your taxes, you just got back, not 40,000 but 10,000. Depreciate in my opinion should be in your chart of accounts under O/H. That way you'd recover the whole 40 grand.
*


----------

